# Lump on face



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi my hedgehog Quillbert has a lump on his face and I took him to the vet a few weeks ago and they lanced it and gave him a shot of antibiotics. It healed quickly and I thought it was looking better but then I noticed it getting bigger so I took him back in yesterday and the vet said he didn't think he made the incision large enough so they were going to lance it again and give him more antibiotics, I left him and went to pick him up later. When I got there the vet needed to talk to me. He said it was a tumor he said it was cancer. I'm devastated but also upset I don't think it's fair or right to say that without further tests or a biopsy. I'm taking him to a vet back home to get a second opinion. He's just over a year old and he means the world to me!


----------



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Quillbert's lump


----------



## honeywhistle (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sorry. I don't have anything helpful to offer. But just know that one of the more experienced admins should come through sooner or later. They usually have good advice


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Cancer can show up in the very young. We've seen people report under a year old hedgehogs before on here. I had one that was only 1 year and 7 days. So its possible.

I suspect your vet likely took a sample and viewed it under a microscope and saw a lot of abnormal cells instead of the infection he was hoping for which drove him to a cancer diagnosis. Cancer diagnosis with a hedgehog is typically a safe bet as they are so prone to it. However, I have seen samples taken by my vet that clearly had abnormal cells and have it turn out otherwise so don't give up hope.

I think you are right in that you should get a biopsy done though. Determine that true nature of the mass, which will help your vet determine the treatment path. Keep us updated.


----------



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

The vet I went to didn't do any testing! That's why I said I thought it was unfair and not right to say it was a tumor/cancer.


----------



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

I took Quillbert to a different vet last Tuesday and he does have a tumor, it's inoperable. I got a call from the doctor yesterday with his pathology results and he has fibrosarcoma ? it's a very rare cancer! I couldn't find anything about hedgehogs having it. I found that 0.2 percent of humans get it and it's extremely rare in cats and dogs. I can't believe this has happened, I'm devistated!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this! The hedgehog I mentioned above (the 1 year old) had a spindle cell sarcoma. Which I believe is a type of fibrosarcoma. We initially attempted removal from under his eye, but it had already spread.

If you search for Riley & spindle cell sarcoma you can probably find me talking about Riley. He was a very defensive love bug and it absolutely was devastating to have a 1 year old with an ugly cancer.

. One thread that I found where I talk about our oncology visit is at: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...al-advice-experineced-owners-only-please.html


----------



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

I put Quillbert to sleep yesterday ?


----------



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a total wreck


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. I know how devastating this can be. I have had to put down two of my beloved hedgies this year due to different cancer diagnoses. I know how hard it is, but you did all that you could do in a very difficult situation. It does get better with time and I hope that you will find it in your heart in the future to take in another hedgie, perhaps a rescue in need of a forever home.
My sincere condolences,
Susan H.


----------



## jlburchess86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you! I'm sorry for your losses. I'm not taking it well at all I've been a complete basket case for days. I just want him back! I keep telling myself he's in a better place and I did the right thing putting him to sleep but it's not making the heartache any better.


----------

